# Lynda Carter to Appear at Barry Yoner Day



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

She's one of my faves.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm THERE, Dave!

- GJS

Hey... uh.... wait a minute...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

She's gonna lasso Yamahog this year. Or so I've heard.

- GJS


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

Wooo Hooo...


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

yamahog said:


> She's one of my faves.


MY eyes!................my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Oh dear GOD ,my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My breakfast!!!.... my* breakfast!!!!..*.......


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

WOW!!! Lynda has really let herself go, hasn't she!

Still it is Barry Yoner Day. Since everyone will be in an advanced state of intoxication I doubt anyone will notice. :jest:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Anthony Taylor is doing the t-shirts for this year. Maybe it's not too late to get our most famous guest on the shirt???? Oooooooweeeeeeee....this year's event promises to be the best ever!!!!!

Moi!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Ya know. I could have gone the whole rest of my life without seeing that.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just to clear the mental palete: I've always felt that Wonder Woman shoulda had a red, blue, and gold airplane and a transparent _outfit!_

Everybody feeling better now?


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Omfg!*

You people should be shot for posting those pictures. I am forever mentally scarred.

It is for cases such as this that trademark infringement lawsuits were made. Toady, unleash the attorneys, and call my therapist!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow! I must've had REALLY BAD EYESIGHT as a kid!!! Or really bad memory now!! YIKES!:drunk: 

Wayne


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Heh. I have pics of a girl that's a lot better looking in a WW outfit, but they're not exactly...family friendly.


Unless you're looking for inspiration to _start_ a family...


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I declare Young Offender the winner.
>retch<


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Ziz said:


> Heh. I have pics of a girl that's a lot better looking in a WW outfit, but they're not exactly...family friendly.
> 
> 
> Unless you're looking for inspiration to _start_ a family...


Please post them....the boys need a clean start!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

PM me your address and I'll email them. If I post them, I'll get in trouble...."family friendly", remember?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Now THIS is what she should look like.


I snapped a photo of this little honey down on Hollywood Boulevard about a month ago while I was documenting the setup for the Oscars.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

There are some really twisted people visiting this BB lately.............Just like the old days Aint it great!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

OMG.... the pain.... the pain.....


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Scarred for life...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm still laughing at the YO pic!:lol: :roll: MMM [As coffee is sprayed onto the computer screen!]


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Capt. Krik said:


> WOW!!! Lynda has really let herself go, hasn't she!


Well, ya gotta remember that Amazons live a lot longer than normal humans. It must be all that extra birthday cake.










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I've heard that 'Touchy' McFeely will be on hand as well. Speedy delivery!










- GJS


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

:freak: UUUUUUUUUGH!!! :drunk:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I liked Lynda Carter BETTER when she was in "Battle Of The Network Stars" !!!!!!!!!!!   
Please tell me I'm not the only one that remembers that !


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> I liked Lynda Carter BETTER when she was in "Battle Of The Network Stars" !!!!!!!!!!!
> Please tell me I'm not the only one that remembers that !


TRIO was airing reruns about a year ago believe it or not. Nothing says "The Seventies!" like seeing Telly Savalas in a purple velour running suit and matching polarized shades while sucking on a grape lollipop and screaming that the CBS team wuz robbed!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Damn, those are kinda like a train wreck... you want to, but you just can't look away! YO's is the best!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

JGG1701 said:


> I liked Lynda Carter BETTER when she was in "Battle Of The Network Stars" !!!!!!!!!!!
> Please tell me I'm not the only one that remembers that !


The swimming events!!!! Boy do I remember!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Just to clear the mental palete: I've always felt that Wonder Woman shoulda had a red, blue, and gold airplane and a transparent _outfit!_
> 
> Everybody feeling better now?


was that in the before or the now pics! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
pleasee please say before. lol. im scarred for life, years of therapy ahead of me.


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmmmmm , "Battle of the Network Stars" the Swim Suit Competition. Yes I seem to have a memory that too. Geeeeeeeeee - that was a Loooooong time ago. I do remember watching the Show and having just the Worlds Biggest Crush on Her at that time. 

Based on that photo I can't stop thinking how the years have been Sooooooo very very unkind to Her

...Carl.....


.


----------

